# Portfreischaltung & Sicherheit ?



## z0oL (9. Oktober 2002)

Hi,

würde gerne Ports an meinem Router freischalten. Aber wie siehts dann mit der Sicherheit aus? Ist es wirklich gefährlich, oder machts kaum nen unterscheid ??

danke im vorraus,

z0oL


----------



## Eyewitness (11. Oktober 2002)

Hängt von den Ports und von Deiner Softwareausstatttung ab. Grundsätzlich würde ich eine Firewall auf dem Rechner laufen lassen. Dann kannst Du die gewünschten Ports ohne Probleme freischalten. Selbst wenn Du die Firewall nicht installierst, ist es sehr unwahrscheinlich, daß rein zufällig ein Hacker oder wer auch immer genau Deine IP auswählt und dann auch noch den freigeschalteten Port erwischt. Und selbst wenn das zutreffen sollte, bringt dem das immer noch nix, solange auf Deinem Rechner keine Applikation läuft, auf die sich der Freak aufschalten kann....


----------

